# Best Kiddie Pools for GSD?



## caview

Can you please give your recommendations? Which one is the most durable (Xargos loves digging the bath bottom, I accept the same in the pool, but maybe not, as there will be much more water..), easy to maintain and is large enough.. 

How often do you change water?

Thank you,
Tnaya


----------



## PipiK

I'll be interested in finding out the best pools too. I want to get one for my girls. I already know better than to get the kind whose sides have to be filled with air. I want a nice sturdy one that can take a lot of very boisterous GSD activity.


----------



## MJF

I can't wait for the answers, Trip dragged the full plastic kiddie pool (small one from Wal-mart) across the yard, then tipped it over and made a mud bog, but boy did he have fun doing it. I'd like to find one that will last longer than a day.


----------



## SunCzarina

There's a lot of expensive more durable ones out there but I just buy the cheapies at walmart. From the Walmart collection, we have the big pool with a slide ($30). It was my kids for 2 years but now they're ready for something bigger. It's too big for me to tip it by myself so I may get the dogs the middle sized one. I have the $10 one that's 3' across, it's a few years old too. 

IT's out the end of the year becuase Otto spent about an hour one day dragging it up and down the driveway. Now my kids use it as a footbath for the real pool.


----------



## Amaruq

I got the Paq the $15 one from Walmart this year (not the smallest one I think it was the next size up). Comfortably holds 2-3 dogs.


----------



## PipiK

> Originally Posted By: MJFI can't wait for the answers, Trip dragged the full plastic kiddie pool (small one from Wal-mart) across the yard, then tipped it over and made a mud bog, but boy did he have fun doing it. I'd like to find one that will last longer than a day.



bwahahahah!

sorry to laugh, but I could just imagine that whole scenario...









My two beastiegirls would do the same thing and enjoy every minute of it, even going so far as to wallow like pigs in the mud.

Which they do anyway each time we get a soaking rain here and part of their yard turns into Mudville.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here is Mauser enjoying his pool:










I bought it at Menards, the largest size, for under $10.

I am looking for a bigger one because it does get a little crowded at times:











I chance the water if it gets too warm or too green. This past week I was changing it almost every day because it was in the high 90s and it felt like bath water. Usually it goes 3-5 days between changing.

I'm looking for something like this (only bigger):


----------



## Barb E

I have the plastic kiddie pool as well and I find the only time it really sprung a leak was when I was trying to empty it when it was partially full and creating a crease. Now I bail them with a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Amaruq

Lauri, I have some like the one you are looking for but they really do not hold up well with dog toe nails and teeth. The "floor" is basically plastic sheeting. 

Barb I think ours is the same size as the one you posted. Jethro does a pretty good job draining the pool for me with the zoomies and digging.


----------



## Barb E

Dante digs too, what is with that


----------



## Amaruq

Jethro was learning how to swim and it worked because when he got to the "big pool" (pond) he swam like a pro!










Standing room for three May Flowers: (This happens to be one of the last pictures I have of KC.)


----------



## sgtmom52

> Originally Posted By: caviewCan you please give your recommendations? Which one is the most durable (Xargos loves digging the bath bottom, I accept the same in the pool, but maybe not, as there will be much more water..), easy to maintain and is large enough..
> 
> How often do you change water?
> 
> Thank you,
> Tnaya


I have a hard plastic one for mine. Chance loves to dig too and it is holding up well.









I change the water almost every day as after one pool session it usually looks like this!









I think if they don't make it too dirty you should still change it once a week to avoid mosquitoes breeding.

I would like to find one of the old heavy duty Step 2 kiddie pools (without the slide). They are about 4'x6' with a drain plug for easy cleaning. They don't sell them anymore but sometimes you can find them on Craig's List.


----------



## meisha98

Lainey has the medium sized hard plastic one from WalMart. She doesn't dig much-yet. She was too busy washing her ball LOL! I only put a few inches in and dumped it when she was done. By then much of it has been splashed out with her jumping in and out. When it is 90+ here- maybe not this summer it seems- I'll put more in and see how it goes. Fortunately the pool is under a tree in the shade and not in direct sun.


----------



## kelso

I think the bigger plastic pools work great..I think I have the same one that is in the pictures.. 10-20 bucks or something like that?

But like said, they can be difficult to empty! My husband just drilled a hole in the side and made a drain, which works pretty well actually! We empty ours whenever we are done with it for that day..it gets dirty very fast, and warm with the 90-100 degree temps we have been having the last week or so.









Here is the drain he made for the larger sized pool


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'd get a stock tank - the metal ones and the larger rubber ones come with a spigot for draining. I'd be tempted to attach a hose and use the water for irrigating.


----------



## ltsgsd

My GSD would dump the smaller ones and proceed to chew it to death. I ended up at Tractor Supply Company and purchased one of the water tanks(black rubber). This lasted years for me. It cost a little more but by the time you buy one of the smaller ones every year, it evened itself out.


----------



## Lynn_P

We have a metal stock tank that has lasted through three summers.. best investment I've made....


----------



## Deejays_Owner

We have one of the older ones from Toys "R" Us, the slide is inside also has a drain plug.
Still going strong after 6 yrs or so!!


----------



## aubie

We just got one of the small $10 ones from Wally World...we don't have to worry about draining it since Mrs. Anna decided to chew it and now it slowly leaks all the water out, but it serves it's purpse!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

lol, i tried the plastic cheap ones from wal mart. didnt last a whole day!


----------



## meisha98

Those stock tanks are pretty interesting. Where/how do you find one?


----------



## AK GSD

> Quote:I'd get a stock tank - the metal ones and the larger rubber ones come with a spigot for draining. I'd be tempted to attach a hose and use the water for irrigating.


Good idea! I am gonna have to look around up here and see if I can find one. Maybe I could also use it during the winter for baths in the garage... could fill it from the laundry sink and when done hook up the hose and drain it out under the garage door. If I put some indoor/outdoor green carpet on the garage floor, some bright overhead lights and a few large plants around it maybe I could fool them into thinking it's a pool party and not a bath


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: KimcMAThose stock tanks are pretty interesting. Where/how do you find one?


Here's one place:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/...upClass=animals

You might also want to try Craigslist.


----------



## ellen366

i'm about to purchase a fish breeding stock pond; it's 8-9' in diameter and about 3' deep; it can have a drain system added for about $20 bucks more so i'm gonna do that since it will hold about 800 gals of water; i figure that will be big enough for my pack, lol and let me keep it clean; the walmart pools get destroyed by my bunch

you can look in the yellow pages for plastics manufacturers and ask them about these ponds; they're heavy duty plastic, about 1/4" thick and look like they'll hold up to big dogs

i'm gonna look and see if i can buy a pool filter for it to keep the water clean and fresh


----------



## angelaw

oooh, where r u getting it ?


----------



## cogswela

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> Standing room for three May Flowers: (This happens to be one of the last pictures I have of KC.)


Wanted to let you know that my fiance saw your picture of the husky and blurted out: WOW, SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ellen366

angela---

a plastics manufacturer in lake wales; it'll run me about $250


----------



## AK GSD

After reading this thread last week we did find a Duraflex Stock Tank with a drain. It originally was 150 gallon but was a little too high so DH cut off the top third making it 100 gallon now but much easier for the dogs to jump in and out. We like that it is a heavy duty plastic which we felt we probably needed to survive around our crew. Here is photo of it with Scout making waves.


----------



## Jacobysma

FYI Lowes sells the ponds too. They are outside. Unfortunately it looks like they run $150+. Can't remember how thick they are either.


----------



## caview

Update: we bought a hard-plastic molded one from Walmart and yesterday (which is a week later), as I was cleaning it, Xargos punctured it in two places at the bottom..

I used Ducktape to fix for now, and it works, but will have to look for something more durable..

Tanya


----------



## SuzyE

the little tykes ship pool-bought a used one and have used it over 8 yrs


----------

